# cough drops



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Hey guys, this may sound like a strange question but I was wondering what anyone could suggest as a cough suppressant or at least throat soother. I have had some kind of sinus infection that is giving me fits with coughing and drainage. I'm so paranoid about using anything that will aggrivate my ibs/c that I read ingredients but even then don't really know what half the stuff is they put in the drops. Anyway does anyone have a suggestion? This sinus drainage or something maybe the fever has set off a bout of constipation, maybe it's just the stress of being sick and having to come to work anyway but I really think it is either the drainage or the fever. Anyway I'm better now but still looking for a good "clean" cough suppressant. Thanks anyone who can help. Jimmye


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi:I'm IBS-C and I use Luden's wild cherry throat drops. The active ingredient is pectin. Other ingredients are mostly dyes, sugars (including corn syrup), mineral oil, soya lecithin, ascorbic and citric acids.They don't bother my IBS symptoms or at least I don't notice it. Unfortunately, I think sucking any hard candy-like "stuff" may cause you to swallow more air. If you eat too many, you may wind up with a bout of 'evil' gas







.


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

consider increasing your water intake by a lot.fevers can change the way the body processes water causing dehydration and resulting constipation.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Thanks for your reply Roger, I found some echinacea herbal throat drops at whole foods over lunch. They have menthol, echinacea, lemon balm, linden flower, thyme, sucrose, corn syrup, citric acid, lemon & honey flavoring, beta carotene & mixed carotenoids. Sounds good, right? wish they didn't have the corn syrup and citric acid but there seems to be nothing available without those damnable ingredients. Oh well. Jimmye


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

Good luck, Jimmye.At least it sounds like the ones you found may be a little better for you than my Luden's.Getnold's advice about water sounds like a good idea, too.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Yes the water advice does sound good. I've been trying to do that. I always let myself run the fever unless of course it were to go too high but it seems that it does start the constipation cycle. Jimmye


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

austin, get yourself over to Whole Foods (they must have one in austin, texas!!!!) and buy yourself Elderberry Syrup. cured my cough immediately and helped me to poop, as well. plus, Whole Foods will have shelf after shelf of organic, corn-syrup free lozenges and syrup, a lot of propolis/echinacea based stuff too without all the other stuff. i cannot recommend the Elderberry syrup enough. it really worked for me. a tablespoon in the morning and at night. g-


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

ghitta thank you, I'm on my way. Yes the mothership whole foods store is here in Austin. It's the sinus drainage that's driving me nuts right now, don't know how I got this cold or whatever it is but I'll definitely get the syrup maybe they'll even take back these cough drops. I'll let you know how it works for me. Thanks again, Jimmye


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

austin/jimmye: altho sinus drainage and clogged noses don't have much to do with IBS-C, i also have a nice cure for that too and i'll post it here to you in case it can help someone else too: buy some organic thyme tea bags, organic mint tea bags (here we go again, Whole Foods, wouldn't you know) and garlic (doesn't have to be organic). in a pot, put in one thyme tea bag, one mint tea bag and one clove of garlic, unpeeled, and add some chopped fresh ginger. add water to cover, bring to a boil, let simmer for about 30 minutes, then raise the heat and put your head over the pot and breathe the fumes (none too fragrant) for as long as you can stand it. keep the pot on the stove, don't change the water, just put it on to boil when you're doing your inhalations. do that for about two to three days and whammo! stuffy nose and sinus stuff : gone! i promise. the thyme is to disinfect the infection as is the garlic and ginger, the mint is for decongestion. you can also drink a cup or two of mint/ginger tea or thyme tea or a combo, every few hours. that helps from the inside out but for that sinus thing, do the inhalations. it is also known that ginger and mint help with digestion and C, if you drink the tea. good luck, g-


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

ghitta, thanks again. I did purchase the elderberry syrup and have been taking it and definitely am feeling better. Wish I'd seen your post about the teas over the weekend but I'll pick up some today and do the process. I have complete confidence the infusion steam will help. Actually I can breath now and it feels like my sinus cavities are not so swolen and I'm finally draining. Sorry if that is gross but it has been quite unpleasant. Thanks again Ghitta, when I was a kid my mother used to stand me over a pan filled with water set on the stove, she put vicks in the water and it always helped. Take care, Jimmye


----------

